# DB2: String und Zahl zusammenfügen



## CurlyConny (5. August 2008)

Hallo!

Könnt ihr mir sagen, wie ich einen String und eine Zahl (smallint) in DB2 zusammenfügen kann?
CONCAT funktioniert ja nur mit Strings...

Hoffe, ihr könnt mir schnell weiterhelfen.

LG
Conny


----------



## SixDark (5. August 2008)

Versuch es mal mit CONVERT. Also in etwa so:

SELECT Text + CONVERT(nvarchar(200), Zahl) AS Ergebnis FROM tabelle1

Gruss
..::SD::..


----------

